# Kings Staying In Sac-Town



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The owners of the Sacramento Kings have dropped plans to move the team to Anaheim and will stay at least one more season, giving California's state capital city one more chance to build a new arena.
> 
> "The mayor of Sacramento has told the NBA relocation committee that he will have a plan for a new arena within a year," co-owner Joe Maloof said Monday. "If not, the team will be relocated to another city."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6465353


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Kinga Staying In Sac-Town*

Sweet typo, idiot.

But that's good I guess. It'd be weird not having a team in Sac-Town, and while they're clearly not what they were from '00-'03, I'm glad that they got to keep their team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Fixed.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Typical Basel.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

good, hopefully they will be able to stay there for good. This situation reminds me so much of the Sonics deal it sickens me. The whole "build a new arena or we are out of here" is such bull****....I think its ridiculous that the general public is expected to use their hard earned money to pay for an arena so a bunch of rich dudes can have their basketball team play there, how about finding your own damn funding and paying for it yourself you bunch of greedy bastards


----------

